

The Collapse of the .net ecosystem - gvb
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/385kq2/the_collapse_of_the_net_ecosystem_i_wrote_this/

======
shiggerino
What are you trying to bring attention to? The actual article, or the Reddit
thread?

If the latter, can you please explain why it's relevant before I take the time
to read the comments?

~~~
gvb
Both. The article has some graphs of statistics that are behind the claim that
the .net ecosystem is in decline. They look bad.

The reddit thread discusses the validity of the statistics and claim, which is
in many ways more informative since it has more breadth and perspective.

